# Captain's Platter for Lunch



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*The Captain's Platter - for lunch.*
Well, the wife went to the Asian Supermarket yesterday and the [live Maine] lobster was back up to the stupid high price (it was on sale for $5.00 for the one-pounders). BUT - the jumbo of all jumbo shrimp was $3.00 per pound, limit 3 pounds per person. I baged them up into baggies "6 shrimp per bag" to freeze. That is how big these guys were. To me, I would rather have fried shrimp than lobster (for the amount of work that goes into each one. And I saved "6" out for my lunch.
Soooooo today was my Seafood Platter again for lunch. (not shown was a small bowl of cole slaw and big frosted tumbler of milk). The fish nuggets is a small mangrove snapper the wife caught the other day and the shrimp are probably farm raised somewhere in Asia. The hush puppies and cheese grits were deeeeeee licious too !!!
As a fishing report for Sebastian Inlet jetties, It was HOT with lots of weeds, people catching keeper snook on lures and live shrimp, very few mackerel caught.
















*I think I need a bigger plate















*


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks absolutely amazing


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

outstanding!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Well darn John! That looks damn good!! It’s got me salivating 🤤 and it’s just about lunch time. I’m looking forward to my trip to the Core Banks in a couple of weeks where I hope to load up on locally caught shrimp and trout. 

You ought to post your recipe, too! 👍


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

It's just off-the-shelf items doctored up a little with some Cajun spices. Nothing special.
I think I've finally fine-tuned the hushpuppy mix - I'll try to measure out the ingredients next time. I think I have one more ration of snapper nuggets left. The hurricane off the East Coast has put a damper on the pier fishing for quite a spell.
I sold my 1997 XJ Country a few years ago and have regretted it ever since. Lately, I've been back on the hunt for another one. But, it has to be the "Country" model - not the sport.


----------

